# Ugee 1910b graphic tablet



## Dave.wilkin (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi,
I purchased this drawing tablet for my daughter, however the screen is very grainy and the pen doesn't seem to work too we'll. We purchased a DVI to HDMI cable, as the machine only comes with VGA, thinking this would solve the problem, but to no avail.
Has anyone come across the Ugee 1910b tablet? Any advice, thanks,
Dave


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Does the screen have thin plastic as protection? Sometimes it is not obvious this has to be removed to get to the glass screen. I bought an mp3 player and the menu was hidden because part of the plastic was black and was to be removed before I used the player. 
That may explain why it is grainy looking and the pen isn't working well.


----------



## Darou5 (Jan 4, 2016)

Well yes i own this tablet monitor and yes there a few details with Microsoft blocking the recent drivers for sensitivity controls... I haven't a clue why... And can only assume. But to answer the issue you are experiencing... Are you choosing dual screen orientations or allowing the processor to play both screens simultaneously... This is vital.


----------

